# Why?



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Do I try to use old, 1/2 to 1/4 bags of quickset I've had around for a while. 

I keep telling myself to throw away all open bags. But a little voice keeps telling me to save them for first cotes. Seems to be a 50/50 chance of clumps.

I'm so cheap.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Ha, same here. Between the partial bags of thin set, grout and misc tile left over from different jobs I bet I could make one hell of a mosaic.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

If it's over a year toss it...under a year and not stiff mix it up.


----------



## livingsoulsdie (Sep 29, 2006)

hahaha if its still powder by all means use it.


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I try to save it but 9 times out of 10 I end up having to throw it out. Unless you can get a bucket with a lid and keep it in there then you are great. I keep all my stuff in my garage with the exception of some stuff. Any mix I have in the garage ruins, anything inside is always good.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I feel through the powder ...If there's 1 lump It's not worth mixing up unless It's for pre-fill .


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

If it stays dry, you can keep it for years.

I used some 1/2 bags of 45 that have been in my basement for a year or so, for my own bathroom project.

No lumps.

Was able to pull those through to the finish coat.

I hate waiting for chit to dry.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

A few open bags to use up. 

I've been carrying that open bag of Sheetrock 5 around forever. Got it from some job a long time ago. I should just throw it out. Not used to that brand.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Where do you find quick set lite 5? I can use that stuff.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I go through the stuff pretty quick, but more than a few months and it gets tossed. Too much of a pita to mix and find clumps. For $5 a new bag is well worth it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I go through the stuff pretty quick, but more than a few months and it gets tossed. Too much of a pita to mix and find clumps. For $5 a new bag is well worth it.


Where you been?


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Only stuff I keep around is the 5 min with a twist tie. The rest goes away. I'm the same way with my thinset......i like fresh predictable dry bags.

___________

Mike


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Where you been?


Working my arse off! Finally had a night that I wasn't either in the field, on the phone, quoting or coaching softball. Felt great!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Working my arse off! Finally had a night that I wasn't either in the field, on the phone, quoting or coaching softball. Felt great!


Thought you either must have been banned or busy :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Banning, is for guys from Ohio. I haven't been banned but once and that was before my first 1000 posts. Vacation in 10 days for two weeks, so I might be on a bit more then.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> Do I try to use old, 1/2 to 1/4 bags of quickset I've had around for a while.
> 
> I keep telling myself to throw away all open bags. But a little voice keeps telling me to save them for first cotes. Seems to be a 50/50 chance of clumps.
> 
> I'm so cheap.


Anything there's even a question about, it gets mixed into paint that's going to the dump. It costs real money and a separate trip to get rid of paint that's still liquid. Mix in some setting type and it can be thrown into the dumpster.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Anything there's even a question about, it gets mixed into paint that's going to the dump. It costs real money and a separate trip to get rid of paint that's still liquid. Mix in some setting type and it can be thrown into the dumpster.


Nice trick, I never knew that. I Gots some mixing to do.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Bob Cram .......you rock!!!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

BUTCHERMAN said:


> Where do you find quick set lite 5? I can use that stuff.


Drywall supplier.(call around) Allied Building Products here. It's a National Gypsum Product.

Check Lowes? They have Nat.Gyp products.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> A few open bags to use up.
> 
> I've been carrying that open bag of Sheetrock 5 around forever. Got it from some job a long time ago. I should just throw it out. Not used to that brand.


Well, I did use up that open bag of Sheetrock 5 I've had for about a yr. on a 20X24 patch. 2 coats . It was smoother than a baby's ass. 

You never know.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

My latest system has been working out pretty well. Just been dumping the left over from the job in a sheet rock 5 gal and sealing with a lid. Don't have one half empty/full bag around anymore.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

So this is a fact....."the contents settle and effects curing"? I dont spackle everyday but once in a while and yesterday I used 45 min. I 2 coated a couple hrs apart. There were areas where I put it on heavy for patching and this mourning it appeared damp in spots. Very humid. Hell other than the strength of the base coat there was no benefit.

So mixing the powder will give me better curing times. Drives me nuts...clean water, warm water,now mixing powder. Sometime it dries faster than I want and other times the opposite.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Tom M said:


> So this is a fact....."the contents settle and effects curing"? I dont spackle everyday but once in a while and yesterday I used 45 min. I 2 coated a couple hrs apart. There were areas where I put it on heavy for patching and this mourning it appeared damp in spots. Very humid. Hell other than the strength of the base coat there was no benefit.
> 
> So mixing the powder will give me better curing times. Drives me nuts...clean water, warm water,now mixing powder. Sometime it dries faster than I want and other times the opposite.


I almost always use Easy 20 now instead of 45. There's a little less open time, but it seems to dry pretty quick for me.
If you read the bag though it says right on there that you can apply your second coat while the first is still damp. I did this on a Friday last week and by Monday everything was bone dry. Well, except for the parts they poured water on(see: my complaining about customers thread in General). hah


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh also, you gotta find a helper and make him your spackle mixing specialist. Last summer me and this other kid were so in tune with each other we were getting 3 coats on in one day. It was beautiful I tell ya. We had 3 or 4 buckets and he was able to clean out the last one and mix the next one in the time it took me to apply a bucket of Easy 5/20/45.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

What's the cost of a bag of quickset for you guys. 10.00 a bag at supplier. They are the only ones that carry 5 minute mud. 

Have not checked big box lately but last I remember it was around 8.50-9.00

Going to look today.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Tom M said:


> So this is a fact....."the contents settle and effects curing"? I dont spackle everyday but once in a while and yesterday I used 45 min. I 2 coated a couple hrs apart. There were areas where I put it on heavy for patching and this mourning it appeared damp in spots. Very humid. Hell other than the strength of the base coat there was no benefit.
> 
> So mixing the powder will give me better curing times. Drives me nuts...clean water, warm water,now mixing powder. Sometime it dries faster than I want and other times the opposite.



Don't worry Tom. The deeper areas will stay darker longer than the rest. And always make sure the previous coat is set up enough and ready for another coat. I may sometimes pre fill deeper areas with 5 or 20 depending on amounts needed.

Same effect as ready mix in a can. Never coat a prior coat till it's 100% dry. We've all learned that lesson.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you guys ever bring Structolite(sp?) into the equation, or do you use the Easy 20/45 for that purpose? Once I found out about it I was in love, but a lot of guys I've met don't even know it exists.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> Do you guys ever bring Structolite(sp?) into the equation, or do you use the Easy 20/45 for that purpose? Once I found out about it I was in love, but a lot of guys I've met don't even know it exists.


What is it? I'm one of those guys.

Edit, just googled . Never used ,some patches I use plaster some get hot mud, depends.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Easy Gibson said:


> Do you guys ever bring Structolite(sp?) into the equation, or do you use the Easy 20/45 for that purpose? Once I found out about it I was in love, but a lot of guys I've met don't even know it exists.


I think my rocker uses it on plaster or big gaps. Then top off. Not sandable really, neither is easy sand really.. I think my plumber used to set tubs & bases in the stuff too.

I had to buy a few heavier grit sponges for when I use the easy and miss a feather edge.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't think the Easy sands too badly. The Structolite is definitely only for major buildup though. Hard messy sanding.

Like TA said it's great for filling plaster and lathe gaps where the plaster has chunked off in places.


----------



## Mountain Man (Jun 3, 2013)

Easy Gibson said:


> I don't think the Easy sands too badly. The Structolite is definitely only for major buildup though. Hard messy sanding.
> 
> Like TA said it's great for filling plaster and lathe gaps where the plaster has chunked off in places.


Structolite is a plaster base coat.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

BUTCHERMAN said:


> Where do you find quick set lite 5? I can use that stuff.


Search on amazon or home depot if you don't have a local drywall supplier. You can buy small boxes of it. I've never seen full bags though. I only use it for small repairs. I've mixed it in my mud pan and had the homeowner start talking. As soon as I got back to it my knife was stuck in a rock hard pan full. I had to beat it out with a hammer.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

I use a fine wire mesh collander for a 2 qt pot. If i hold my tongue just right a can handle the bag with right arm and hold the mesh with the other. ( I do this at home so customer dodnt see it)


----------

